# Lakeshore Hunting Unit



## uthunter (Oct 29, 2009)

SO I just moved back to Utah county. I grew up down by the provo Airport and hunted pheasants down there my whole life. I really want to take my 7 year old daughter out hunting with me this year and was considering buying a permit to the lakeshore unit. Is it worth buying a permit? do they limit how many permits they sell or will it be just as crowded as hunting down by the airport. Also I dont have a dog right now (my shorthair was stolen out of my back yard right after I got her back from the pro trainer) so would if even be worth hunting there without a dog? I just really want my daughter to get out and see birds fly. I remember being her age and going out with my dad and grandpa so i want her to have that same memory.

Anybody with any info would be great.

Thanks


----------



## borntohunt (Nov 14, 2007)

Very crowded I'm sure. More houses, less land there these days.


----------

